# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ حسابان >  تست بسیار خلاقانه تابع مرکب

## mkh-ana

اگر بدانیم هر دو تابع f,g چند جمله ای هستد و ضابطه های fog,gof به صورت زیر باشند، ضابطه تابع g کدام است؟



الف)x+2 ب)x^2+x-3      ج)x^2-x-3        د)2x+2

----------


## Mehran93071

:Yahoo (50): با روش عدد گذاری میشه حل کرد؟

----------


## mkh-ana

حلش کنید

با عدد گذاری حلش کنید.

----------


## mkh-ana

راهنمایی:

چون هر دو تابع چند جمله ای هستند و fog , gof هردو تابع درجه دو هستند میتوان نتیجه گرفته که یکی تابع درجه اول ودیگری تابع درجه دوم است.

فرض کنیم f تابع درجه اول است. از فرم زیر برای حل استفاده کنید.

----------


## Behrus58

گزینه 3 میشه ؟
x^2 - x - 3

----------


## mkh-ana

دلیل برای حلتون بیارین....

----------


## Behrus58

خب خودتون اجازه دادید از عدد گذاری حل کنیم ! این راه فقط به درده این میخوره که گزینه ها رو داشته باشیم
خب تابع fog از قیافش داد میزنه که به ازای صفر و یک یه مقدار میده (جون واسطه حسابیشون میشه اکسترممه تابع!) 
پس fog 0 = fog 1
حالا طبق حرف خودتون ، f درجه یکه ، پس حتما g0 = g1
حالا گزینه هارو بررسی میکنیم 

میدونم راهه جالبی نبود :troll (5): Problem ?

----------


## amiradolf

گزینه  ج با روش عدد گذاری
 اولfog(3)میشه 5 بعد فرض کنیم ج جوابه  که اگه 3 رو توش بذاریم میده 3 که اگه توی fog بذاریم 5 میده...!

توی بقیه گزینه ها اگه 3 رو بذاریم 5 نمیده

----------


## mkh-ana

حالا واقعن کی میتونه یه حل درست وحسابی ارایه بده با این که راهنمایش کردم.

----------


## Behrus58

با این روش هم آخرش به همون چیزی که گفتم میرسه ها !
g0 = g1 = -1
و چون میدونیم درجه 2 هستش مشتق g توی نیم ، صفر میشه و تابع به دست میاد
اگه درسته توضیح بدم :yahoo (4):

----------


## mkh-ana

راه حل علمی مد نظر منه...

یعنی ضابطه f,g هر رو دقیق بدست بیارین.

تو کنکور عدد گذاری بهترین روشه ولی یاد گیری روش کلی خودش کمک کنندس

----------


## Behrus58

خب این عدد گذاری نیست که.خب من نرم افزاره تایپه ریاضی ندارم خودتون دنبال کنید لطفا !
طبق راهنماییتون این دو تا عبارت رو داریم :
g(ax+B) = x^2 + 3x - 1
fog (X) = agx + b
حالا ! توی اولی x=0 بذارید (اینم عدد گذاری حساب میشه ! ای خدا !)
میرسیم به gb = -1
حالا توی عبارت صورت سوال fog به جای X ، بی میذاریم b
از اینجا b به دست میاد...
و ادامه :yahoo (4):
بازم عدد گذاری شد !

----------


## mkh-ana

نشد....

تو ورود تایپ کن (((از قسمت insert)) 



بعد برو دکمه prtsc sysrq فشار بده (((بالای backspace)))  بعد برو تو paint دکمهpaste رو بزن...بعد جوابو آپلود کن!!!

دیگه بهونه ای نیست!!!

(((اینو گفتم تا بتونین ریاضی تایپ کنین و اونو تو انجمن بذارین تا بقیه استفاده کنن)))

----------


## Edward

آقا ما حل کردیم!
فقط وقت بدید بنویسم!!!!!

----------


## vseo

تقریبا عین این تست تو حسابان معلممون حل کرد ولی درست یادم نیست چجوری حل میشه هههههه

----------


## انیشتن

سلام دوستان یک تاپیک زدم ولی کسی جوابمو نداد  لطفا یک منبع برای هندسه تجربی معرفی کنین که بتونم 3 تا از 4 تا شو بزنم متشکرم

----------


## Behrus58

من موقع تایپ متوجه شدم راهم کاملا عدد گذاریه !!!
باید روش بیشتر وقت بذارم به امیده خدا به نتیجه برسیم

----------


## vseo

> سلام دوستان یک تاپیک زدم ولی کسی جوابمو نداد  لطفا یک منبع برای هندسه تجربی معرفی کنین که بتونم 3 تا از 4 تا شو بزنم متشکرم


منبع تکی فکر نکنم بتونی منبع خوبی پیدا کنی بهتره از کتاب های جامع تجربی بگیری که هندسه هم توش هست ... مثل گاج . مبتکران . مهر و ماه و ...

----------


## mkh-ana

آقا بحث یه چیزه دیگه اس شما اومدی منبع میپرسی؟؟

----------


## mkh-ana

بالاخره انتظار به سر رسید!!

راه حل تشریحی تست:

----------


## mkh-ana

این تست یکی از تست هایی بود که بنده برای واحد تولید آزمون قلم چی طراحی کردم.

سعی میکنم بیشتر از این نوع تست  ها برای شما جویندگان علم قرار بدم.

با تشکر از همه علم دوستان

----------


## Edward

ممنون
جوابشو خیلی زود گذاشتید
من رفتم بیرون یه کاری انجام بدم اومدم دیدم شما جوابو گذاشتید
البته راه حلتونو ندیدم شاید برا من فرق کنه اگه فرق داشت میذارم

----------


## Edward

اینم جواب من
نمیدونم راه ها فرق دارند یا نه؟؟؟



ببخشید نمیدونم چرا کجه این عکسا؟
مسئولین رسیدگی کنن

----------


## bahar94

فقط چرا تو رسم نموداری به مشکل برخوردن؟تابع نیستن؟

----------


## Edward

بله؟
عکس رو سیو کنید و تو کامپیوتر Rotate کنید
البته اگه با من هستید!!!!!(ینی مخاطبتون منم)

----------


## milad65

خیلی سوال خوب و جالبی بود . 

خیلی خوب میشد هر روز یه سوال خوبی از ریاضی قرار میدادین تا مثل امروز حلش کنیم . فک کنم یکی از بهترین تاپیک ها بشه :yahoo (4):

----------


## mkh-ana

من سعی خودمو میکنم که بهترین سوال از نظر خلاقیت و تازه بودن تو انجمن قرار بدم.

این لطف و سخت کوشی بچه هاس که به کار اهمیت میده وباعث میشه بحث جذاب بشه.

ممنون از نگاهتون

شب خوش

----------


## Edward

> اگر بدانیم هر دو تابع f,g چند جمله ای هستد و ضابطه های fog,gof به صورت زیر باشند، ضابطه تابع g کدام است؟
> 
> فایل پیوست 12183
> 
> الف)x-2        ب)x^2+x-3      ج)x^2-x-3        د)2x+2



سلام 
ببخشید که این تاپیکو بالا میارم یه سوالی داشتم 
من این سوالو به روش خودم با فرض      g(x)=ax +b حل کردم

اگر           g(x)=x-2 
و                              f(x)= x^2 + 3x+1 
باشه، اونموقع چی؟؟؟

----------


## mkh-ana

> سلام 
> ببخشید که این تاپیکو بالا میارم یه سوالی داشتم 
> من این سوالو به روش خودم با فرض      g(x)=ax +b حل کردم
> 
> اگر           g(x)=x-2 
> و                              f(x)= x^2 + 3x+1 
> باشه، اونموقع چی؟؟؟


حرف شما کاملا درسته!

باید گزینه 1 بهصورت x+2 میشد.

اشتباه بنده بود

ممنون از بررسی دقیق شما!

----------


## mohsenb

کاری نداره شما سه صفحه صحبت کردید که!!!
همیشه به ما اف جی ایکس رو میدن و یه موقع اف رو نمی دن یه موقع جی رو.دقیق یادم نیست چون حل شد دیگه من راه حل نمی نویسم تو یکیش باید برحسب تی به دست بیاری و جاگذاری کنی و تو یکی هم باید یه کار شبیه این بکنی تا به دست بیاد.اگه جوابو نذاشته بودی می نوشتم

----------


## mahmoud.n

آقا شرمنده 
من فقط نفهمیدم تو صورت سوال شما گفتید تابع چند جمله ای بعد از کجا فهمیدین درجه 1 همینو یه توضیح کوچیک میدین؟

----------


## Edward

> آقا شرمنده 
> من فقط نفهمیدم تو صورت سوال شما گفتید تابع چند جمله ای بعد از کجا فهمیدین درجه 1 همینو یه توضیح کوچیک میدین؟


خب دوست عزیز شما اگه بیای و از درجات بالاتر در نظر بگیر یا هردو رو درجه یک درنظر بگیری هیچوقت تابع مرکبت درجه 2 نمیشه (با توجه به این که توی fog ها ماکسیمم درجه ی تابع میشه ماکس f ضرب درماکس g و  2 هم میشه 2*1 هس) حتما یکی درجه دو و دیگری درجه یک هست که باعث میشه سوال دو جواب داشته باشه که فقط یکی توی گزینه هاست

----------


## mahmoud.n

> خب دوست عزیز شما اگه بیای و از درجات بالاتر در نظر بگیر یا هردو رو درجه یک درنظر بگیری هیچوقت تابع مرکبت درجه 2 نمیشه (با توجه به این که توی fog ها ماکسیمم درجه ی تابع میشه ماکس f ضرب درماکس g و  2 هم میشه 2*1 هس) حتما یکی درجه دو و دیگری درجه یک هست که باعث میشه سوال دو جواب داشته باشه که فقط یکی توی گزینه هاست


خوب من منظورم اینه که یکی درجه 4 باشه اون یکی زیر رادیکال باشه بازم میشه درجه دیگه.
نمیشه؟عایا؟

----------


## Edward

> خوب من منظورم اینه که یکی درجه 4 باشه اون یکی زیر رادیکال باشه بازم میشه درجه دیگه.
> نمیشه؟عایا؟


خب حرف شما درسته شاید در صورت تست باید ذکر میشد چند جمله های گویا!(یا از درجه ی صحیح)
ولی باز هم میشه با در نظر گرفتن        sqrt(ax+b)=g(x و امثالهم حل کرد که خب دشوارتره

----------


## _Joseph_

آپ

----------


## Rebi

سوال خیلی راحتی بود با عدد گذاری راحت حل میشه جوابشم گزینه 3 هستش

----------

